# Nano from BRAZIL!



## paulo gatti (May 22, 2004)

Hi,

My nano!!!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Very innovative idea! I really like your planted bowl. How are you lighting it? CO2?

Welcome to APC! You must know Gian, Celo, Fabio, and Enrico, right?

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

nice indeed  I had a similar idea but never went through with it. I was going to do a planted betta type bowl and use it as a dinning table centerpiece. Light it with an pendent  Keep us updated.


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow its impressive. I dont see how you could manage to aquascape that thing. I dont think i would be able fit my hand in that tiny thing, you musta used tweazers. Great job though i does look nice.

.depthc


----------



## paulo gatti (May 22, 2004)

*tsunami,*


> Welcome to APC! You must know Gian, Celo, Fabio, and Enrico, right?


tanks, yes I know all they.

lighting : 40w
Co2: Yes

*depthc,*


> I dont see how you could manage to aquascape that thing.


I use clamps for the manage.

sds,


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

very cool! be sure to get new pics up after it grows in some. I cant wait to see the finished look


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Besides those two ramshorns, who else will live in this bowl?


----------



## keisuke (May 31, 2004)

fantastic...
a bit simple...a bit comfort...
so don't make our life complicate...
do you think using white sand causing ph up?
it seems a bit difficult to plant glossostigma elatinoides...


----------

